# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  أروع أفلام 2008 / حجم صغير /The Incredible Hulk

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

حصرياً و على مستوى جميع المنتديات آخر نسخه من الفيلم الرهيب

The Incredible Hulk ( 2008 )

الفيلم لم ينزل بأى منتدى مترجم على هذه النسخه !!

معلومات عن الفيلم

The Incredible Hulk ( 2008 )

# Genre: Action / Fantasy / Sci-Fi
# Year: 2008
# Country: USA
# Runtime: 01:44:14
# Director: Louis Leterrier
# Cast: Edward Norton, Liv Tyler, Tim Roth, Tim Blake Nelson, Ty Burrell, William Hurt and many more ...
# Plot: A cure is in reach for the world's most primal force of fury: THE INCREDIBLE HULK. We find scientist Bruce Banner, living in shadows, scouring the planet for an antidote. But the warmongers who dream of abusing his powers won't leave him alone, nor will his need to be with the only woman he has ever loved, Betty Ross. Upon returning to civilization, our brilliant doctor is ruthlessly pursued by The Abomination -- a nightmarish beast of pure adrenaline and aggression whose powers match The Hulk's own. A fight of comic-book proportions ensues as Banner must call upon the hero within to rescue New York City from total destruction. One scientist must make an agonizing final choice -- accept a peaceful life as Bruce Banner or the creature he could permanently become: THE INCREDIBLE HULK.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0800080







http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=162307

OR

http://bitroad.net/download/d6ec0b92...D-LC.rmvb.html

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

another links

http://bitroad.net/download/9c630244....2008.avi.html

or

http://bitroad.net/download/f3023248...iD-LC.avi.html

or


http://www.fileflyer.com/view/bXzAZBT


or


http://rapidshare.com/files/12362328...ozi.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12363960...ozi.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12365524...ozi.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12366983...ozi.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12368398...ozi.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12369577...ozi.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12370628...ozi.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12371540...ozi.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12372434...ozi.part09.rar


للأمانه منقوول

----------


## زين

شكرا

----------


## ساره

شكرا عبدالله ..اليوم بحضره  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لمروركم شباب

الفلم انا حضرته من شهر تقريبا

والفلم روووووووعه

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لمروركم شباب

الفلم انا حضرته من شهر تقريبا

والفلم روووووووعه

----------


## معاذ القرعان

[align=center][/align]يسلمو عبدالله

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

العفو معاذ

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

فلم جميل خيي 
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

شكر ااااااااااااا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أهلا وسهلا بالشباب  :Bl (33):

----------


## farag12345

هايل جداجدا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------

